# Battery tray stuck, batteries leaking



## gramagus (May 29, 2012)

My husband died recently, now I find that in trying to start our 32 FT Winnebago Journey the coach batteries are dead, tray is frozen and batteries have leaked. Help. How can I unstick the tray to get at the batteries?  Thanks


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gramagus.  Sorry to hear you lost your husband.  A good soaking with WD40 might do the trick.  Good luck


----------



## akjimny (May 30, 2012)

Hi Gramagus and welcome to the RVUSA Froum.  After using the WD40, hose out the battery compartment with a pressure washer.  Be sure to wear a raincoat and eye protection as rust chips and rusty water will be going everywhere.


----------

